# Hockey Is Back



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know if anyone else cares, but the NHL and NHLPA finally settled on a new CBA.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I read that. I also read that the deal isn't as good as the last one offered by management before the cancellation of last season. I really hope that's true. Those jagoffs need a serious salary cap.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:voorhees: Yeah, the players union really took this one right up the ass. The owners got the salary cap & got the players to roll back 24% of their income from last year.
The players got some back on free-agency, but they lost out big time.

Get this, the Stanley Cup Champion Tampa Bay Lightning, have only 4 players under contract right now.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I had a cousin who really loved hockey. He might have said later on in his life, that it was his life. Like his whole life. But he's passed away. I have little interest in hockey, like most sports, because there's nothing to hold my attention.

However, I am glad that it brings joy to so many people. So therefore, this news is good news.


----------

